# Two Cyclemasters Within A Week Woot Woot



## militarymonark (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2016)

Apparently it was restored a little while ago. I can tell of a few things but I suspect it was only cosmetic.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2016)

now it's on a shelby. I can call it a shelbymaster.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 1, 2016)

It looks right at home...


----------

